# Ford 2110 - Glow Plug



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know where is the glow plug located?

It seems there could be a problem there because with the glow plug wires attached
to the ignition switch, it doesn't read enough voltage (switch off). With those wires
disconnected from the ignition, voltage at the switch is 12v+. 

Previous post about the ignition - Solenoid and ignition switch defective. Have the solenoid coming tomorrow and still have to order the switch.

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at the front part of the air intake manifold. On the inner side of manifold, pointing inwards, you will find it. You can see it inside the manifold if you disconnect the hose.

Do you have more than one wire from switch to plug?
Are they twin wires connected to same lug on switch and plug?
You only need one for feed, the plug is grounded through its mounting, and the plug only has one lug for wire connection.


----------



## desertjim (May 14, 2011)

Thanks. I found those suckers. A metal plate runs all the way across all four and that was what had me stumped at first.

The ignition switch was also bad. I have an ignition and a starter relay coming. 

That varmit might be running again by Saturday.

Regards,

Jim


----------

